# 99497



## krishrndz@gmail.com (Feb 25, 2016)

Has anyone gotten paid for 99497 or 99498 yet?
We are billing from the hospital (pos 21) but we are getting denied stating incorrect pos. I read elsewhere that these 2 codes can only be billed with g0438/g0439....
Any clarification will be helpful.


----------



## smidge1 (Feb 25, 2016)

*99497/99498*

The answer lies in the CPT book in the E/M section.  It states they can be bill on the same day if other services are provided and lists the CPT codes it can be billed with.  It is too lengthy to retype into this thread but the answer is there.


----------



## wankmuka (Mar 3, 2016)

I looked in the cpt book e/m section and I didn't find anything related to pos for this code.


----------

